# Browning A-bolt 300wsm



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone has experience with the new browning A-bolt 300WSM? Kinda looking at getting one. i guess its just a big step up from the cal. i use for deer. Hoping for a elk/moose trip in the near futuer... and will prob use it for dear. Lets hear some input on how this gun/Cal. is?? Thanxs much


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno anything about the 300wsm but you can't go wrong with the A-Bolt.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

jUST HAD ONE IN MY HANDS YESTERDAY AT A LOCAL GUNSHOP. iT HAD THE CAMO RUBBERIZED STOCK WITH A STAINLESS BARREL. Sorry about the caps.

It felt and pointed awesome, I was equally impressed with the price!! just not in the good way. Wow are those expensive. BUT great things are seldom inexpensive. I do have a buddy who purchased the caliber... not in the browning, and he was very impressed with the caliber.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had one for a couple of years. It is the stainless stalker. The darn thing is very picky about ammo. In most rifles the heavier bullet you use the slower burning powder you use, but I have to use R19 for 180 Nosler Partitions, and R22 for 150 gr bullets. 
It extracts well, but doesn't always eject. While shooting at an elk I ounce had the first empty bounce around and fall back in front of the bolt backwards. I had to shake it out before I could get a second round in the rifle. That didn't do much for my composure. I completely forgot about wind and pounded every following round into a nice group a foot to his left (shooting down on his back), all shots just off his right shoulder.
I noticed that the shells eject upwards more than some rifles. I solved much of the ejection problem by taking off the Leupold tactical scope with high turrets (for elevation and windage) and replacing it with a Nikon Buckmaster. I think the spent round was hitting the high windage turret, and falling back into the magazine opening. 
The ammo for these rifles is maxed out at the factory. Don't expect to increase your velocity, and you will be lucky to duplicate it. The 180 factory advertises 2970 with a 24 inch barrel. I get 2940 with a 23 inch barrel. The 150 grain suffer more. Factory is 3300fps. I had to drop down to 3150 to get any accuracy. The rifle is very touchy about powder and bullets, but I do have the 180 gr down to .6 inch at 100 yards, and the 150 down to .4 inch at 100 yards. I am always willing to give up velocity for accuracy.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ditto the tempermental on the 300 WSM. Worked up some loads for a buddy last year and after about 7 different combinations we finally got one to shoot under an inch at 100 yds. If you reload, probably not an issue, just takes more time. You can't gain anything but accuracy reloading for the WSM's as the factory ammo is a hot at you can go with reloading. Not a bad round though, but if you were looking for a bit more accuracy, I would say go with the 300 win mag. They will out perform the WSM, and are accurate with about any combination of bullet.

Never had any issues with an a-bolt rifle either.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Ditto the tempermental on the 300 WSM. Worked up some loads for a buddy last year and after about 7 different combinations we finally got one to shoot under an inch at 100 yds. If you reload, probably not an issue, just takes more time. You can't gain anything but accuracy reloading for the WSM's as the factory ammo is a hot at you can go with reloading. Not a bad round though, but if you were looking for a bit more accuracy, I would say go with the 300 win mag. They will out perform the WSM, and are accurate with about any combination of bullet.
> 
> Never had any issues with an a-bolt rifle either.


I don't know anything about the A-bolt, but I would agree with southdakbearfan. Go with the 300 winnie instead of the WSM.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanxs for all the replays guys. Why would u reckamend going to the Win -mag rather than the WSM??


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

More power, much better accuracy with various bullets. Handles the top end bullet weights for 30 cal a lot better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets just look at the 180 gr bullet for example. Factory 180's in the 300WSM are advertised at 2970 and puts the 300 Win Mag at 2960. They look equal to most people, and if you don't reload get either one. Many people are going to the 300WSM because of the inherent accuracy of a short fat case.

Sounds good doesn't it. However, the 300WSM must be loaded down to about 2900 fps for good accuracy. The 300 Win Mag isn't pushed to it's limits in factory ammunition and it isn't hard at all to push a 180 gr to 3100 fps in a 300 Win Mag and have very good accuracy. I am shooting a 150 gr in my 300WSM at 3150 fps and a 165 gr in my 300 Win Mag at between 3350 and 3425 depending on the bullet I use.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I get 3119 on my the 180's from my winnie and groups of under 1 inch. :sniper:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

plainsman- Are those all hand loads? or factory loads? So i take it you do like you 300wsm?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> plainsman- Are those all hand loads? or factory loads?


 Both, as you see in my previous post I mentioned factory loads specifically. If I didn't mention factory they were hand loads. 
180 factory 300WSM 2970 ---- 180 factory Win Mag 2960
Handloads 180 300WSM 2940
Handloads 180 Win Mag 3100, and can reach 3200 fps with no excess pressure. 
Handloads that I use most often in the 300 Win Mag 165 gr Swift Scirocco and 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips 3350 fps, and the 165 gr Barnes Triple X at 3425 fps.

I like my 300WSM if I shoot reloads in it. I'm not that fond of the accuracy if I am have to shoot factory loads. They don't reach the velocity the advertise either. If I had to choose one rifle it would be my 300 Win Mag.
These rifles are for two different types of hunting. The 300WSM is a very light easy carrying rifle, and that makes it kick a bit, and the 300 Win Mag is a heavy stainless fluted barrel that gets extreme accuracy, kicks much less, but is not fun to carry five miles while climbing two thousand feet. I did it when I was 50 years old, but it feels heavier every year. That's why my wife bought me the 300WSM.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanxs for the info. Ya i really liked how light weight the 300wsm is. When you say you dont get very good accuracy with the factory loads in the 300wsm... like what kind of accuracy are we talking about? At 100yrds can u put a grouping of 3 in a 3 inch cirlce?? 200yds 3 in a circle of 3 inches? I know some people are really really picky about accuracy. Im just kind wondering what kind of groups u can shoot with the factory loads.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just remember that light rifle will belt you a lot harder on your end also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My 300WSM would group about 1.5 inches at 100 yards with two types of factory ammo. Some was slightly over 2 inches. I have only shot the Federal Classic, Federal with Ballistic Tip, Winchester 150 gr and I can't remember the other one.


----------

